# Uses of Banana Leaf



## Russet (Sep 18, 2010)

I would like to know what banana leaf are used for(other than breeding). I heard these leaves are used for breeding alternative to the Indian Almond Leaf. What about healing fins? And how should I prepare them? Should I put a dried leaf to the tank or a normal leaf?

My purpose is to heal my Betta's fins(if it works).


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry I can not help, tho it's a good question...
I'm sure someone will be along that can help u, and I really hope that ur little man's fin's regrow!


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

what i know is that it acts like a medicine. it might prevent infections, and i think it also helps if your betta's fins are damaged. some breeders here in our country uses dried banana leaves so i think it will really benefit your betta, whether its sick or not.


----------



## Russet (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you for all your replies! Is there any more people who use banana leaf?


----------

